# Tacómetro lavadora



## Tukaran (Feb 23, 2020)

Buenas noches, 
Tengo un motor de lavadora que voy a reutilizar para temas de bricolaje, se que con un controlador de potencia controló la velocidad del motor, pero mi pregunta es:
¿ puedo ponerle un display conectado al tacometro que trae el motor para ver a que revoluciones trabaja el motor?
Gracias 😁😁


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2020)

O con dimmer o con PWM  y si se puede usar el tacómetro.


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O con dimmer o con PWM  y si se puede usar el tacómetro.


Que es dimmer o Pwm,  no se mucho de esto, y sólo necesitaría eso?o también el potenciometro?perdón pero estoy pegadisimo 🤔🙏


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2020)

Tukaran dijo:


> Que es dimmer o Pwm,  no se mucho de esto, y sólo necesitaría eso?o también el potenciometro?perdón pero estoy pegadisimo 🤔🙏


Dimmer o PWM son los artilugios electrónicos que permiten variar la velocidad de algunos motores, estos artilugios los controlas básicamente con un potenciómetro.
Mas complicado con un programador o una PC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2020)

Dimmer regulador de velocidad de ventilador de techo :


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 23, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dimmer o PWM son los artilugios electrónicos que permiten variar la velocidad de algunos motores, estos artilugios los controlas básicamente con un potenciómetro.
> Mas complicado con un programador o una PC


Me puedes mandar un enlace de un modelo donde regule el voltaje y vea las revoluciones con el tacometro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2020)

Tukaran dijo:


> Me puedes mandar un enlace de un modelo donde regule el voltaje y vea las revoluciones con el tacometro?


Nop
Ya que para eso necesitas varias cosas
Un dimmer o regulador PWM
Un Taco-generador que detecte las RPM del motor
Un sistema indicador digital u analógico que convierta la señal del taco-generador en una presentación que sea interpretable por un humano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un Taco-generador


Parece que ya lo trae...


Tukaran dijo:


> ¿ puedo ponerle un display conectado *al tacometro que trae el motor para ver a que revoluciones* trabaja el motor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece que ya lo trae...


Yo todavía no estoy seguro de que motor se trata   
Inducción
Universal
Trifásico (inverter)
 Me agobian las dudas


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 23, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo todavía no estoy seguro de que motor se trata
> Inducción
> Universal
> Trifásico (inverter)
> Me agobian las dudas


Es un motor de lavadora de induccion y el taco-generador creo que lo trae ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2020)

Tukaran dijo:


> Es un motor de lavadora, y el taco-generador creo que lo trae ...


Todas las opciones que mencioné suelen venir en las lavadoras y posiblemente alguna otra.  

¿ Que opinas sobre publicar unas fotos de tu motor ?, así no estaríamos adivinando


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 23, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Todas las opciones que mencioné suelen venir en las lavadoras y posiblemente alguna otra.
> 
> ¿ Que opinas sobre publicar unas fotos de tu motor ?, así no estaríamos adivinando



Este es el motorsus características


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2020)

Es la peor opción que te podría tocar para regular las RPM   



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo todavía no estoy seguro de que motor se trata
> Inducción
> Universal
> *Trifásico (inverter)*
> Me agobian las dudas



Olvida dimmer, olvida PWM
Necesitas un generador trifásico, obviamente electrónico

¿ Tienes la placa original del lavarropas ?


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 23, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es la peor opción que te podría tocar para regular las RPM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, la tengo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2020)

Tukaran dijo:


> Si, la tengo


Entonces habrá que ver de hacer funcionar el motor con esa placa y luego tomar las RPM

¿ Fotos de la placa ?
¿ Por que se descartó el lavarropas ?


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 24, 2020)

Con un capacitador no se puede poner en marcha? Pues el problema fue la placa 😪


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2020)

Tukaran dijo:


> Con un capacitador no se puede poner en marcha? Pues el problema fue la placa 😪



Ya te lo aclaré aquí



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . *Necesitas un generador trifásico,* obviamente electrónico . . .



Te sugiero que *NO *realices experimentos raros salvo que desees quemar el motor


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 24, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya te lo aclaré aquí
> 
> 
> 
> Te sugiero que *NO *realices experimentos raros salvo que desees quemar el motor


Dime cómo cuales tengo que comprar? Para tener una idea porfavor


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 24, 2020)

Hola, viendo que se trata de un motor trifásico, la mejor opción además de cubrir tus requerimientos, es implementar un variador de velocidad.
Éstos dispositivos están preparados para controlar un motor de esas características, incluye protecciones y demás funciones.
Vienen para diferentes potencias, etc.
Busca en la línea de Schneider o Siemens, cómo para empezar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, viendo que se trata de un motor trifásico, la mejor opción además de cubrir tus requerimientos, es implementar un variador de velocidad.



Mmmmm, es un motor de 3 * 36V, seguramente pensado para funcionar hermanado con su correspondiente placa.  






Fogonazo dijo:


> Entonces habrá que ver de hacer funcionar el motor con esa placa y luego tomar las RPM
> 
> ¿ Fotos de la placa ?
> ¿ Por que se descartó el lavarropas ?


¿ Que pasó con esta consulta ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 24, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mmmmm, es un motor de 3 * 36V, seguramente pensado para funcionar hermanado con su correspondiente placa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tienes razón! No leí más abajo, me quedé con la tensión de 195V. Aunque se podría utilizar sólo ese grupo de bobinados.


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 24, 2020)

Pero y s


Fogonazo dijo:


> Mmmmm, es un motor de 3 * 36V, seguramente pensado para funcionar hermanado con su correspondiente placa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cable de corriente 👍🏼


----------

